# Stockhausen: Stimmung



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Theatre of Voices / Paul Hillier
Stockhausen: Stimmung

Release Date September 11, 2007
Duration01:17:36
Genre
Classical
Styles
Vocal Music

3.5


----------

